
How many lines of code from Linux 1.0 are still in the modern Linux kernel? - ca98am79
http://www.quora.com/Linux/How-many-lines-of-code-if-any-from-Linux-1-0-are-still-in-the-modern-Linux-kernel-and-what-is-it
======
pouetpouet
Fuck you quora.

